

Apple's Gorgeous iOS 6 Product Page. - dell9000
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2012/06/12/apples-gorgeous-ios-6-product-page/

======
OiNutter
Hmm, like the layout, presents a lot of info well, but really not a fan of the
font they've used for that top section. It's just on the edge of being hard to
read, not quite, but not clear. And the main headers with the gradient effect
just look a bit blurry to me.

